# Stanley 82916 Dovetail Jig



## Steve Mingus (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi folks, I recently scored a Stanley Model 82913 Dovetail Jig for $17 at an auction. I'm not sure all of the parts are here and the manual did not come with it. I am new to dovetailing and have no idea what I am doing but am a quick learner. I have some pics attached so that maybe someone can help me. 

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Steve

You will be hard press to find a old manual for the 82913 but the PDF file below will do the trick, almost all of that type of dovetail jigs are made and used the same way...and yes you are missing a part or two but that's not a big deal you can make your own...see manual..

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/h0983_m.pdf

=========



Steve Mingus said:


> Hi folks, I recently scored a Stanley Model 82913 Dovetail Jig for $17 at an auction. I'm not sure all of the parts are here and the manual did not come with it. I am new to dovetailing and have no idea what I am doing but am a quick learner. I have some pics attached so that maybe someone can help me.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Steve Mingus said:


> Hi folks, I recently scored a Stanley Model 82913 Dovetail Jig for $17 at an auction. I'm not sure all of the parts are here and the manual did not come with it. I am new to dovetailing and have no idea what I am doing but am a quick learner. I have some pics attached so that maybe someone can help me.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve:

If you go to this url and download the *.pdf...

http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-articles/27571-dovetail-jigs-compared-12-brands-1-a.html

Read the whole thing, including the comparison tables. At some point you'll see how your's compares.

Then, you'll have all the sources of information that are available to me at the moment. 

I would like to have some more pictures of your's though, please. 

Now, you have a variety of templates there. You'll need to take a look at the Trend dovetail jig manuals to determine what you have and how they're used. The grizzly manual will give you basic information. The best is the Craftex manual for basic jig setup and use. The most diverse is the Trend manual. You might also take a look at KingCanada and General versions. I believe General sells a variety of templates so you can refer to their information to figure out what you have. 

You might also call Stanley Tools to see if they can send you a copy of one of their manuals. I tried online but got nothing. My experience with Stanley in the past is that they do have some historical information. If you get a copy of a manual could you please post a copy to the Forum Manuals database. I'm specifically looking for information on "vintage" equipment.


----------

